# wanting the dream



## rufus1 (Oct 10, 2015)

Hello guys
This is my 1st post and the very start of my quest.
I am thinking of packing up here in the uk and moving to the south of spain , I want to do it in 5 years when i reach 55. I will be able to recieve a small pension of about £150 / £200:00 pw. Will also have a lump sum of about £50:000, I will need to sell my house here and after paying the bank what i owe them should have about £250:000 equity left in my pocket ,total £300:000 to buy a spanish place, pay all the fees ,lawyers,estate agents ,taxes etc and live.
I dont want to work in spain but will if i have to, i am a engineer,I am dreaming of a spanish 2 / 3 bed villa with pool not too far from the coast, I am dreaming of warmish sunny winters and very sunny summers, I am a fibre optic & copper communications (ADSL etc) engineer by trade and very hands on when it comes to diy in properties and can do most things from roofing to flooring , I would like a fantastic views of beach and shops within a 15 min drive away Not too isolated and have some privacy at same time. I will need to learn spanish and 5 years to get everything together. I am hoping my budget can do all this and have a reasonable life ,your oppinions would be appricated.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome !

Sounds like a plan to me !

Good luck hope your dream comes true !

Prices are good here at the moment , not sure how things will pan out in 5 years , but have noticed things selling again so prices may start to creep up . ( well it would be hard for them to go any lower !! )

Cheers Tony Agost Alicante


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi and Good Luck , we had a 5 year plan to move to Spain at 55 and we go in 5 weeks having taken 2 years to find the right house , you are going about this in the right way with planning ahead , its a real journey but a great adventure and I have certainly found the Forum most helpful during our journey


----------



## rufus1 (Oct 10, 2015)

maureen47 said:


> Hi and Good Luck , we had a 5 year plan to move to Spain at 55 and we go in 5 weeks having taken 2 years to find the right house , you are going about this in the right way with planning ahead , its a real journey but a great adventure and I have certainly found the Forum most helpful during our journey


Thanky you Maureen, presently I have no idea where I would like to be located in spain, I find myself more drawn to the coastal areas but I don't really want to be in the middle of a busy coastal resort but something pretty and quaint and not too far away from it and not too hilly as i want to cycle for fun ( I have had enough of hills here ) and no more then a 15 min drive to a town to access the shops, gym,beach, medical centre, I will of course want to know all the rules and red tape involved a bit further on but 1st I think I should at least know where i want to go in spain.any suggestions? you must be so on a high to know You are moving in 5 weeks.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

rufus1 said:


> Thanky you Maureen, presently I have no idea where I would like to be located in spain, I find myself more drawn to the coastal areas but I don't really want to be in the middle of a busy coastal resort but something pretty and quaint and not too far away from it and not too hilly as i want to cycle for fun ( I have had enough of hills here ) and no more then a 15 min drive to a town to access the shops, gym,beach, medical centre, I will of course want to know all the rules and red tape involved a bit further on but 1st I think I should at least know where i want to go in spain.any suggestions? you must be so on a high to know You are moving in 5 weeks.


I guess where you want to go is a very personal thing , maybe get a list together of 'must haves' and you seem to have some of them already , try and lots of visits to suss out particular areas, we have family in the area we are moving to and have house sat for them on numerous occasions so were lucky to experience 'living' there. We have a less remote location than our family as we wanted to walk to the village for a beer , coffee , meal etc , we also have mains power , they have to have solar where they are located. If you get your list together which will change the more places you look at its a good first step , all the best in making it happen and yes we are really excited but madly busy trying to be ready for our ferry in 5 weeks , but there are now more greens than reds on my project plan !


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

You can cycle practically anywhere in Spain. I prefer the Pyrenees myself


----------



## rufus1 (Oct 10, 2015)

maureen47 said:


> we also have mains power , they have to have solar where they are located.


Gosh! I didn't expect that.
I'm all up for PV panals and Solar panals for free electric and hot water but wouldn't want to rely on them and be completely off the grid,I have them here and love them for free energy not forgetting the 25 year feed in tarrif (which i would miss) but the thought of storing the power to use a 2000 watt kettle at night would be too much for me. Learning fast here lol I would need mains water,mains power, landline telephone service and a mobile network would be a bonus


----------



## rufus1 (Oct 10, 2015)

Elyles said:


> You can cycle practically anywhere in Spain. I prefer the Pyrenees myself


Hiya Elyles
Thanks i will check it out online.:thumb:


----------



## rufus1 (Oct 10, 2015)

tonymar said:


> Welcome !
> 
> Sounds like a plan to me !
> 
> ...


Hiya Tony
Yes that has crossed my mind about prices creeping up , I hope for my sake I can still afford to do it in 5 years time.


----------



## rufus1 (Oct 10, 2015)

rufus1 said:


> Gosh! I didn't expect that.
> I'm all up for PV panals and Solar panals for free electric and hot water but wouldn't want to rely on them and be completely off the grid,I have them here and love them for free energy not forgetting the 25 year feed in tarrif (which i would miss) but the thought of storing the power in a bunch of batteries or firing up a petrol generator would be fun for a few times but i recon I wouldn't fancy doing that every night, Learning fast here lol ,I would need mains water,mains power, landline telephone service and a mobile network would be a bonus ,


.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Apparently you seem to be a flatland cyclist. Can't argue with that! I lived in Texas 30 years and there was very little climbing except in the hill country. Then I moved to the mountains of Wyoming thinking I was hot **** and got blown off the road with the first ride with the local club. Then, after riding those, I moved to the Mountains of Spain. Short of it is that due to multiple falls riding and racing for 30 years, my back, nor my neurosurgeons will allow me on downhill skis nor road bicycle again. I have however managed a trade for a decent mountain bike to ride around town locally. There are cycling clubs here in almost every city. You should have fun. I have lived on both coasts in the US and prefer mountain living myself now. I do however miss saltwater fishing. You will find more Brits here on the coast than anywhere else. We even have a few of you guys here in a small community near us.


----------

